# sirius and Microsoft team up.



## dogger01 (May 24, 2004)

_Sirius Radio, MS Team Up To Beam Video

POSTED: 12:26 pm EST January 5, 2005

NEW YORK -- With help from Microsoft, Sirius Satellite Radio is refining plans to add a visual component to its stream of entertainment, mostly targeting people in cars.

As it now stands, the service sends just audio.

Sirius looks to launch a video service late next year, and has a deal to use Microsoft's media software to power a portable video player.

Sirius will also work with the software giant to jointly develop video-based products, to compete against industry leader XM Satellite Radio.

Saying that automotive partners are seeing strong demand for entertainment products in new cars, Sirius expects to provide two or three channels of premium video content for children.

The company recently crossed the million-user mark, while XM reports having nearly three times that number of subscribers. _

Any Idea if XM Plans on something in the future?


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Video is a waste of bandwith for satellite radio since they have so little spectrum. I won't want the audio quality to degrade so that they can add some stupid video channel.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

They could add more spectrum and I think it would be a great add-on to their service. It diversifies their service giving more opportunities for the company to make more money and more services to be available for the consumers.


----------

